# Plunge Router Lubricant



## rick7938 (Jul 19, 2009)

What kind of dry lubricant would you suggest for the plunge posts to keep them operating smoothly?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rick7938 said:


> What kind of dry lubricant would you suggest for the plunge posts to keep them operating smoothly?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Hi Rick, Welcome to the forum.  I like the spray dry graphite lube from NAPA. Some guys will recommend candle wax also. I like the graphite because it is in some sort of liquid carrier that flashes off very quickly but still carries the powder into otherwise inaccessible places. Just gotta be careful applying it. If you get it on somewhere you don't want it is tough to remove.
Just my opinion, will be more along presently.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Scotchbrite pad. Dust sticks to lubricant.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

I use a Teflon lube, that you can get from most hardware stores, you don't want to put anything on that will act like a magnet for router dust..most lubes are oil base or wax that you don't want to use..

==========



rick7938 said:


> What kind of dry lubricant would you suggest for the plunge posts to keep them operating smoothly?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## stairman (Oct 31, 2009)

I use a Silicon spray


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

stairman said:


> I use a Silicon spray


Silicon spray should be kept well away from wood, the most microscopic drop on a project will leave a blemish whatever finish is used.
I personally occasionally "spray" a minute amount of CRC on the pillars and that maintains a smooth plunge action, for me.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Johnson or Minwax paste wax. LPS 1 also works well.


----------

